# Good lawn pest control for spiders



## FastEddie26 (Dec 16, 2012)

On my lawn I saw what I believe to be a black widow spider web, so I would like to find some type of granule to spread on the lawn to kill them off since I have a spreader already.

Is this a good option, Talstar?

I also know I need to get rid of their food source, and knock down spider webs more often.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Where are you located?

Black widows get a bad rap. I believe there is an icon of evil showing a black widow.

They are one of the most common spiders here in CO. There are 5 varieties. They live about 3 years. The new young spiders are the ones that are most commonly found inside houses. They are usually just looking for a place to hide. They prefer places that are not out in the open for their webs (like in a window well,,,). They rely on their web for food and rarely hunt outside of their web for food. 

I recall seeing adult female black widows as new tenants during winters in outdoor rodent bait stations that I checked every month. Those I would squash out of a desire for the black widow to not scare the mice away from the bait.

Forget about trying to eliminate their food source. Forget about treating your lawn. You are too late now to have an impact anyway. If you do intend to prevent them from getting into your house, spray with a repellant pyrethroid in the late summer around doors, windows, and foundation edges outside.

If they are already inside, use your vacuum cleaner. A tiny squirt of an aerosol pesticide will kill the spiders (et al) and limit your pesticide use.

Old webs have zero impact on new spiders. They will hang there for a long time, so there is an improvement in ambiance by removing webs.


----------



## FastEddie26 (Dec 16, 2012)

They are not inside as far as I can, and I see very little bug activity inside the house. 

I am in Florida, so bugs are around all year long.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Florida!!! You live in bug heaven. You cannot hide.
I am guessing that you have good screens, tight doors, and probably air conditioning.
Forget what I said about forgetting spraying now. 
Since you did not mention other insect pests, I am thinking a good residual pyrethroid spray would repel spiders. Some of them last for a year (not the big box variety). So a thorough spray around exterior entry points (including those for electrical, cable, water, drier vent, air conditioning system, garage door....) would keep your interior free of most bugs.
Even treating the lawn or landscape is worth consideration.Good spray equipment, safety equipment and choice of chemicals to spray is not a simple DIY task. 
Your state has free information regarding bugs. Here in CO it is the state department of agriculture. 
good luck


----------



## FoundationPest (Feb 5, 2013)

Remove any debris you have around the house that would make for a cozy spider home and make sure there isn't any standing water. 

Clean the outside furniture and grill similarly to how you clean the inside. Spiders like abandoned areas where they can set up residence.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

dont waste your $$ on spraying for spiders. They are not like insects. Different Class of taxonomy, different habits, different body sensors/defense mechanisms, etc.


----------



## cruise2001 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Deltamethrin. Works great on spiders. Bayer makes a good granular you can apply to your yard.


----------

